# Best re-finish for my Springfield?



## P12 (Feb 5, 2007)

Ok since my first and only thread that I had started or even posted in disappeared, :smt022 I'll ask it again.

(Don't worry I'm not mad. It takes more than that to offend me.)
I fully understand.

I own a SA PX9505L. This is a 1911 3.5 bbl 9mm. The frame is finished in silver oxide (I think) and it is a very poor finish. It will scratch off with my fingernail.

What would be the best finish to put on this gun? I'm not looking for home applied finish. I don't know what is available and what will stick to the aluminum frame. 

I'm thinking hard black chrome, but there may be something better and/or cheaper that is very durable and looks good.

Any help would be great.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There is black chrome, but it is not durable at all. It is not the same as hard chrome.

I would say Hard Chrome, NP3 or Black T - three best finishes.

Duracoat i so so, but better than what U are describing, and is the cheapest.


----------



## P12 (Feb 5, 2007)

"Black-T"

Is that the same finish I see on some knives? Kershaw for instance?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't know. Black T is done by Birdsong. He does all sorts of stuff for the military. I read somewhere that some equipment in Navy subs have his coating. He does it in black or green. It has some similar properties as NP3 - meaning very little if any lube needed. I guess an almost black version of that.

He does not have a webpage. But here is their info:

WE Birdsong & Associates (Black-T) 
1435 Monterey Road 
Florence, MS 39073 
(601) 939-7448


Google "Birdsong's Back-T" and U can read all about it and see reviews.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

P12 said:


> What would be the best finish to put on this gun? I'm not looking for home applied finish. I don't know what is available and what will stick to the aluminum frame.
> 
> I'm thinking hard black chrome, but there may be something better and/or cheaper that is very durable and looks good.
> 
> Any help would be great.


If it's an alloy frame, you can have it black annodized. Looks great and will last a long, long time. :smt023


----------

